# I have never been madder in my life than I was today



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

I was helping my brother cut hay today and I was out in this field way off the highway in the woods. There were some old barns down in the corner of the field and when I pulled by it a pit bull ran out from under it. He was chained up but his chain was knotted up cause there wasn't a swivel on the chain. I got off the tractor and went to it. He seemed like he was alright towards me. I got his chain unwound and when I got through I looked around and there was another one. Long story short we found 18 scattered in the woodline and around those old barns. 2 were dead from getting tangled up and hanging there self. None of them had water or food and they were all scarred up. We called the sheriffs and they come out with a vet and took them. None of them were aggressive towards us. It was heartbreaking to me. If the owner wouldve come out there I had already made up my mind I was gonna chain his ass up to a tree. A person like that aint worth killing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You work for HSUS don't you.

Pits chained out in the middle of nowhere is nothing new. Not being human aggressive is also nothing new. Good luck helping them out. 

Madder isn't a word.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Thomas, good for you that at least you cared, and did what you could to get those dogs out of that situation and hopefully the sheriff will take action- unfortunately there is a lot of cruelty to animals but- even if we can stop one abuse at a time...it is one more stopped- and maybe Karma will strike the people that did that to these animals....maybe one day they will be tied out in the swamp to try to survive....not good enough[-X

and if anyone wondering, no I am not a member of HSUS, but I would have done the same thing to help these dogs and have been "madder" than hell!!


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Madder isn't a word.


Hey Jeff, he could have been saying he was a plant. Y'never know.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Madder is a word, well it is an adjective- derived from the word Mad- which can be defined as angry, pissed off, furious.
It came about because Madder- refers to the red color in a plant- and when someone becomes very angry-they usually get very red...ie Madder....
and it is also used a lot in the south...
Madder than a wet hen...etc, etc.....but this is a dog forum, and not an "old" English class- so wouldn't expect Jeff to have known this- dog's is his expertise, not the English language it seems.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Good for you for stepping in, Thomas. Whoever did that to those dogs is a scumbag.. hopefully most of those rescued pits can go on to live 'normal' lives, even though it's unlikely. 

Great thing you did.


----------



## Darcy Weaver (May 7, 2011)

Thomas, you did the right thing. No matter what happens to them, they are better off. And you actually caring about them is refreshing.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

In a lot of jurisdictions they are going to be put down now.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to mow all the parks where I lived previously. Two of the smaller crates I have were found in the woods when mowing. Both had dead pits in them.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

The vet said it was probably 2-3 days since someone had cared for them. How she would know I don't know but that's what she said. It was 95 degrees today btw. I'm not bashing pits or people that own them but most of the people that have these dogs are scum. I wish I could chain whoever owned those dogs to a tree in the middle of a field for a few days. Btw sorry about the grammar.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

very sad, and in the end it will be a sad outcome for them, its a no win situation for this breed


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> very sad, and in the end it will be a sad outcome for them, its a no win situation for this breed


Not necessarily. There are lots of APBT successful rescue stories out there.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Pits chained out in the middle of nowhere is nothing new. Not being human aggressive is also nothing new. Good luck helping them out.


It was still nice to help them out, and it would seem to be a shame when we do not get upset about dogs, Pit Bull Terrier or otherwise, being chained out in the middle of nowhere and left to die.



> Madder isn't a word.


World English Dictionary 
*mad * (mæd)  — *adj * (foll by _about, on, or over; often postpositive _) , *madder *, *maddest *http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/mad

Of for a more metaphorical interpretation:
mad·der (m







d














r)_n._*1. **a. * A southwest Asian perennial plant _(Rubia tinctorum)_ having small yellow flowers, whorled leaves, and a red root.
*b. * The root of this plant, formerly an important source of the dye alizarin.
*c. * A red dye obtained from the roots of this plant.

*2. * A medium to strong red or reddish orange.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/madder



-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

And before I get lambasted, yes, the definition thing was a joke. I don't really care about Jeff's (or anybody else's) grammar. So take it with a grain of salt and tongue-in-cheek.

-Cheers


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmmm,
So I guess makes Jeff anti-madder. lol


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> Hmmmm,
> So I guess makes Jeff anti-madder. lol


Now that's punny.

DFrost


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Good for you Thomas. That would have made me madder than anything too.


----------



## russ roberts (Jun 1, 2009)

Those dogs will probably be killed now. Why not just try to find the owners and explain the situation or just untangle and water them? If they are killed do you feel that you helped the animals or harmed them?


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Two were already dead they haven't been watered in a couple of days or more they were scared up it all points to dog fighting they were probably not going to live very long with no water choking themselves because someone was too cheap to spend 2 dollars on a spinning link. So they were likely to die one way or another if they survived being abandoned they were going to die in a pit fighting each other. These dogs have Thomas to thank for giving them a chance to live.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

russ roberts said:


> Those dogs will probably be killed now. Why not just try to find the owners and explain the situation or just untangle and water them? If they are killed do you feel that you helped the animals or harmed them?


What ...quality of life isn't as important as just living one horrible day after another waiting on some yahoo to come and care for ya!
Really Russ are you saying the dogs would've been better off if Thomas would have just untangled and watered then went on his merry way just leaving them to certain death as your words have implied? What even makes you think the owners would have been receptive to Thomas's good Samaritan act for those dogs? Wouldn't a needle in the arm have been a much kinder and humane way to die then having the life choked out of them or starved of water and food?
Whether they ended up with a needle in the arm or as someone cherished pet makes no never mind! It definitely was an improvement on their current living arrangement.

Kudos to you Thomas for seeing a need and filling it!


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

Lynda Myers said:


> What ...quality of life isn't as important as just living one horrible day after another waiting on some yahoo to come and care for ya!
> Really Russ are you saying the dogs would've been better off if Thomas would have just untangled and watered then went on his merry way just leaving them to certain death as your words have implied? What even makes you think the owners would have been receptive to Thomas's good Samaritan act for those dogs? Wouldn't a needle in the arm have been a much kinder and humane way to die then having the life choked out of them or starved of water and food?
> Whether they ended up with a needle in the arm or as someone cherished pet makes no never mind! It definitely was an improvement on their current living arrangement.
> 
> Kudos to you Thomas for seeing a need and filling it!


Totally agree, there are worst things in life than a quick and painless death. 

I hope they are able to find nice homes but either way, well done for helping them.


----------



## russ roberts (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes I think the dogs would have been better off if Thomas had untangled and watered them. I have a problem with the "we have to kill them to save them" mentality. Maybe it will all work out well.Hopefully the dogs will be allowed to live and now that the authorities have been notified Thomas and the dogs owner can get to know one another and Thomas can do that chaining he wanted.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Russ,
I fail to see how just watering and untangling the dogs chains then leaving well enough alone would or could have served them, their lifes quality or their lifes expectency, any better.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

russ roberts said:


> Yes I think the dogs would have been better off if Thomas had untangled and watered them. I have a problem with the "we have to kill them to save them" mentality. Maybe it will all work out well.Hopefully the dogs will be allowed to live and now that the authorities have been notified Thomas and the dogs owner can get to know one another and Thomas can do that chaining he wanted.


Thomas did the right thing contrary to what people with your mentality believe. 
No matter what happens, the dogs are better off. They were basically in an abusive situation and the owner IMHO, didn't care for them at all. 

Chaining dogs on a piece of property that is not lived on by anyone????? Really???? 

Thank You Thomas for doing what you did.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

What Thomas did was completely correct. i have to deal with these situation everyday. The owner of the dogs are nothing more than criminals plain and simple. As to the final fate of the dogs a humane death trumps what was in store for them by a mile. If you never have had to handle these kind of abuses you do not know just how incrediably stupid and senseless it is.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

MHO: Well said, Eric.


----------



## russ roberts (Jun 1, 2009)

Randy,
I'm guessing their life expectancy just got a good deal shorter. The owner will be accused of matching dogs. He will be told to forfeit his dogs or pay an astronomical fee for the care of his dogs. Unless he is wealthy he'll have to forfeit the dogs. Then of course the dogs will be said to be too dangerous to rehome,so the only option is to put them down. They may get food and water until their dead though.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

russ roberts said:


> Randy,
> I'm guessing their life expectancy just got a good deal shorter. The owner will be accused of matching dogs. He will be told to forfeit his dogs or pay an astronomical fee for the care of his dogs. Unless he is wealthy he'll have to forfeit the dogs. Then of course the dogs will be said to be too dangerous to rehome,so the only option is to put them down. They may get food and water until their dead though.


The owner SHOULD forfeit the dogs, and the owner SHOULD be fined. If he would have taken care of them, gave them food and water, not allowed them to get tangled up, hang themselves and die a lingering, horrible death, then all this could have been avoided. Period.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Russ,
It seems to me their life expectancy is very much up in the air now, not the dead end street they were on, their quality of life is certainly better and the owner of those animals shouldn't be paying fines but thrown in jail.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

russ roberts said:


> Randy,
> I'm guessing their life expectancy just got a good deal shorter.


Considering they were left without food or water, two had already hanged themselves, and we really have no evidence one way or the other the owner was coming back, that seems hardly a sure thing. As stated before, if given the choice of a slow death by starvation, dehydration, and exposure vs. lethal injection after being fed and given some small measure of comfort and humane treatment, there seems to be one that most would find more palatable (for themselves, much less the dog).



> The owner will be accused of matching dogs.


Granted we are running on limited information. Still, would you not agree this should be looked into? A bunch of dogs left tied to a tree line without food or water in the middle of nowhere probably warrants some investigation of why. As for them being matched, nothing in the OP really mentioned they looked like they had been fought (unless I somehow missed it). It would still be classified under abuse.



> He will be told to forfeit his dogs or pay an astronomical fee for the care of his dogs. Unless he is wealthy he'll have to forfeit the dogs.


If we can presume for a moment this is what it looks like, should the owners NOT have to forfeit their dogs? The abandoned the dogs without food or water in the middle of nowhere and two died because they were not properly maintained with an appropriate chain. Unless there is some good legitimate excuse, is that not exactly what SHOULD happen? Granted, we're laying with hypotheticals, and for all we know this is the rare great breeder whose house Thomas missed just around the bend and their mom had to be rushed to the ER and he lost track of time after chaining them to the tree to have fresh air. I do not believe that, but it is not like I was there or anything.

However, if we presume that it sounds pretty much like these dogs were abandoned with no food or water, that qualifies for animal abuse via neglect and the person should be forced to forfeit the dogs, pay for their maintenance, and face whatever charges come up.



> Then of course the dogs will be said to be too dangerous to rehome,so the only option is to put them down.


1) You do not know that.

2) That still seems preferable to the alternative.



> They may get food and water until their dead though.


That would be a step up in this instance. Besides, depending on the situation maybe the PBRC or similar rescue can come in, evaluate the dogs, and determine their suitability to being "rehomed."

-Cheers


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting folks even want to address Russ' statements . Wish I could find that speechless video Drew was using a few days ago .


----------



## russ roberts (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought so too. Since I only asked a question of Thomas.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I work several of off duty jobs at banks . Banks tend to draw alot mentally ill and lonely people seeking attention as regular visitors . 

I learned long ago not to encourage conversation with them because they will be there everyday waiting for me to talk with them about goofy shit . 

I had a guy come in a bank I was working at in uniform years ago who walked past all of the bank employees and approached me about opening a bank account . He then out of nowhere mentioned how beautifully red the sky was that day . 

Now I could have walked the guy outside pointed to the sky and said ; " Look it's blue not red . " . If he persisted I could have pointed to my light blue uniform and said ; " No , it's blue just like my uniform see . " . 

If he told me my uniform was red I could of even recommended he see an eye doctor because he may be color blind . 

But here's what I know . No matter what I would have said to that crazy ****er he would still believe the sky was red . 

So my response to him was ; " Uh huh this lovely lady over here will be happy to open your account . " .


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> As for them being matched, nothing in the OP really mentioned they looked like they had been fought (unless I somehow missed it). It would still be classified under abuse.





Thomas Jones said:


> None of them had water or food and *they were all scarred up.*


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

All the more reason to step up and put dog fighting down and control the BSL tempo that is connected with many dogs.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh!
I see what you mean Russ.
Thomas should have used the dogs as bait to lurk the supposed keeper of the dogs in. Thereby giving himself the opportunity for actually chaining the dirt bags ass to a tree to die of thrist or hanging himself.

Yeah, your position makes sense to me now.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Randy Allen said:


> Oh!
> I see what you mean Russ.
> Thomas should have used the dogs as bait to lurk the supposed keeper of the dogs in. Thereby giving himself the opportunity for actually chaining the dirt bags ass to a tree to die of thrist or hanging himself.
> 
> Yeah, your position makes sense to me now.


Randy, 

I guess we are not supposed to acknowledge russ and his comments.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry,
I guess I can't resist fish in a barrel.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Randy,
> 
> I guess we are not supposed to acknowledge russ and his comments.


I see what you mean Carol . I'm probably wrong and you guys are going to be able to convince Russ how wrong he is in his beliefs , with logic instead of just giving him more opprotunities to spout goofy shit . 

Carry on .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I see what you mean Carol . I'm probably wrong and you guys are going to be able to convince Russ how wrong he is in his beliefs , with logic instead of just giving him more opprotunities to spout goofy shit .
> 
> Carry on .


LOL......heck yeah.....you are correct that I am just talking to the wall....I think he would spout goof shit regardless though. :smile::smile::smile:

Two posts is enough about this from me....especially since I just got done reading Lee's 10 page thread about the dog bite.....talk about some people spouting goofy shit.....:-o:-o:-o


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

First time anyone ever accused me of using logic!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Since this has already gotten pretty stupid . Thanks again Thomas for another great thread , I'll tell another stupid story . 

Had a crazy guy come into the same bank . Be patient , you'll know how I picked him out as crazy in a second . This guy approaches a banker to open an account . I could see she was not feeling well at the time so I said I would help him out . 

So crazy guy starts the conversation out with ; " I know I got boogers all over my face but that's just me and you have to accept it . " .

Actually he only had one booger on his face but it was one big one that ran from his nose to his ear . I could tell he had been walking into the wind for awhile because it curled up like a moustache and was thick , dry and crusty near his ear and got excedingly more moist as it got nearer his nose . 

So in response I says; " Uh huh , just as long as you don't mind me puking all over your galoshes because that's just me . " . 

He looked at me like I was crazy . 

Carry on .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Since this has already gotten pretty stupid . Thanks again Thomas for another great thread , I'll tell another stupid story .
> 
> Had a crazy guy come into the same bank . Be patient , you'll know how I picked him out as crazy in a second . This guy approaches a banker to open an account . I could see she was not feeling well at the time so I said I would help him out .
> 
> ...


Booger ?? You mean snotter ?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Interesting folks even want to address Russ' statements . Wish I could find that speechless video Drew was using a few days ago .


Good point. I think it was more out of shock than anything else.



russ roberts said:


> I thought so too. Since I only asked a question of Thomas.


By posting it on an open forum topic open for discussion to the public (the registered ones at least) nonetheless. If only there were private messages for that.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Maren,

I think I read that but then looked back to make sure I did not just presume the dogs had indications of dog fighting (because that usually ends up being the case when you read these stories) then missed it on the re-read and assumed I had just imagined it or seen reference to it.

As for Russ, what can you say? He has an opinion that virtually nobody here is likely to share and seems clueless, a troll, or just functioning under a belief system that is much different from mine. Either way, what does it madder? Jim's right; it's likely a waste of time to try and show him the errors of his ways.

-Cheers


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Ruby said:


> As for Russ, what can you say? He has an opinion that virtually nobody here is likely to share and seems clueless, a troll, or just functioning under a belief system that is much different from mine.


OR, he is Victoria Custis's brother......ERGH!!!!


----------



## russ roberts (Jun 1, 2009)

You're right I don't think like you. No I'm not a troll. I very seldom post. I asked a question of Thomas. I have probably written more in this thread than all the other posts combined. I have a different opinion so people want to attack. I could care less, now that is goofy shit. Since so many have a reading comprehension problem, I'll make it clear. I hope the dogs live. I hope the dogs are better taken care of. I hope the owner is not chained to a tree, fined or jailed. Hell I even hope Jim can find some stories that really are amusing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k .......... ....Hey! I liked Jim's story!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Like farts, there is just something funny about a booger.

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Maren,
> 
> I think I read that but then looked back to make sure I did not just presume the dogs had indications of dog fighting (because that usually ends up being the case when you read these stories) then missed it on the re-read and assumed I had just imagined it or seen reference to it.


No worries! :smile:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

russ roberts said:


> You're right I don't think like you. No I'm not a troll. I very seldom post. I asked a question of Thomas. I have probably written more in this thread than all the other posts combined. I have a different opinion so people want to attack. I could care less, now that is goofy shit. Since so many have a reading comprehension problem, I'll make it clear. I hope the dogs live. I hope the dogs are better taken care of. I hope the owner is not chained to a tree, fined or jailed. Hell I even hope Jim can find some stories that really are amusing.


You open up a bank account lately ?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Interesting folks even want to address Russ' statements . Wish I could find that speechless video Drew was using a few days ago .


The Cliquey Dog Forum. hahaha so true, so true


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> You open up a bank account lately ?


No, but I bet he shows up every day with snot on his face to talk to the guard


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

if I had left them there they would probably be dead today. Same result as them being killed by a vet but if I had a choice between perishing for a few days in 95 degree Alabama heat and getting stuck with a needle and going to sleep I'm taking the needle. Dogs can't talk so I made the decision for them. 

And as far as chaining the dirt bag to a tree. yes I wouldve loved too as I'm sure many people would. According to the deputy though he's gonna get his. They signed warrants on the guy today. Turns out he got tired of hauling buckets of water into the woods and feed got too expensive. I guess he just thought the dogs would fend for themselves in there 10 ft circle. Just typing that makes me wanna beat that dude in the face with a claw hammer. Humans can really suck sometimes. 

This is directed at Russ btw


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> Humans can really suck sometimes.


 As Thomas writes about wanting to beat someone in the face with a claw hammer.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> As Thomas writes about wanting to beat someone in the face with a claw hammer.


is that a 25 oz. steel handle/shank ripping claw framing hammer?
Humans do suck sometimes..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Like farts, there is just something funny about a booger.
> 
> DFrost



C'mon now David!
You know darn well that farts aren't always funny at our age. 8-[8-[


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> C'mon now David!
> You know darn well that farts aren't always funny at our age. 8-[8-[


+1
scary, especially in a sauna.... 8-[


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> As Thomas writes about wanting to beat someone in the face with a claw hammer.


Guess there is a lot of irony in that. And also guys as jack Nicholson said one time. Never trust a fart


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> Guess there is a lot of irony in that. And also guys as jack Nicholson said one time. Never trust a fart


He didn't learn that till he got old!


----------

